# 150w HQI over 24gal Aquapod! Suggestions please! *(PICS)*



## sunkyokim (Mar 12, 2006)

So i just got my new sunpod 150w HQI lighting unit for my 24 gallon aquapod. Just wanted to see what you all think. the tank is now lit by an 8000K ADA HQI bulb. I dont know what to expect right now, what to dosages to increase. all i know is that 2 hours after i put the fixture on, the Riccia's pearling multiplied by at least 5 times! Keep in mind, i switched the lighting from 2x32w Power compacts to a 150w Halide (6.25wpg)! SUGGESTIONS & COMMENTS are not only appreciated, they are desperately needed! THANKS a MILLION!


P.S. If any of you guys are interested, i have an extra sunpod 70w unit (brand new in box) that im letting go for $200 shipped. anyone interested? 

Before:










After:










Moonlight:










one more Moonlight shot:










Pearling Riccia:










Better view of the fixture (w/moonlights):










Full tank shot:






































Im currently EI dosing....
and if you guys have any suggestions on how to get rid of all the floating particles in my water and clear it up, please let me know.... oh, and before i forget, i really need help with taking pictures of my tank. i cant get any NICE shots of anything. my water seems hazy, its over exposed.... the colors bleed.... well, i guess ill ask about that in another forum. thanks for looking!


----------



## jsenske (Dec 20, 2004)

That is a sweet little fixture! Nice tank as well. How do you like the ADA 8000K so far?


----------



## sunkyokim (Mar 12, 2006)

Its a beatiful light. the light it puts out is more green and makes the plants look even greener than normal. i love it. i think everyone should give it a try! So far the plants seem to love it!


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Very nice light. I was looking at that fixture recently and partially decided against it because of a center brace on my new tank. The tank and the light look great together. That is a lot of WPG, so you may need to have a fairly short photoperiod. Love those moonlights! So many on a two foot fixture, well, its more like a "full" moon light.


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

Is that a discus in that tiney little tank?  

Beautiful plants btw. Growing great - very nice looking!


----------



## sunkyokim (Mar 12, 2006)

yes it is a discus. a very small one. im currently setting up a 115 gallon tank in my garage for my discus. its only a temporary holding tank.


----------



## sunkyokim (Mar 12, 2006)

anyone have any suggestions on how i can get better photographs?


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

sunkyokim said:


> anyone have any suggestions on how i can get better photographs?



If your camera has exposure adjustment, experiment with shorter exposure times. !/2 to 1 or more "stops" of adjustment. Stops are F stops meaning instead of f5.6 try f8 to let less light in. Or shoot it manually doing this if the camera allows. Unfortunately alot of point and shoots don't allow this kind of adjustment. Light off in room and tripod with no flash too. Some of your pictures looked fine like the riccia closeup for example. I could even see a little Bladderwort in there.


----------



## jhoetzl (Feb 7, 2005)

sunkyokim said:


> anyone have any suggestions on how i can get better photographs?


What camera and flash equipment do you have? You might want to come check out www.aquatic-photography.com.

I like the light - those moonlights are really strong! Wow, was looking at one of those because it comes in a 30" length...been debating it in my head since I saw it in my LFS....hmmmm....

Also - I really really hope that CO2 tank is secured by something - I can just picture a frantic run to that "can" - and nevermind suffocating from the can... :icon_roll


----------



## sunkyokim (Mar 12, 2006)

*An Update of my 150w over 24 gallon Aquapod 5/11/06*

Hello all! Just wanted to give you an update on my 24 gallon aquapod and how things are going with my 150w HQI 8000k ADA Light fixture. The plants are growing like crazy but i was having some issues on keeping the temperature down. I came back one weekend to my place and noticed that the temperature had climbed up to 87-88 degrees! So yes, i went all crazy and bought a 1/10 HP chiller! The java fern is picking up like ive never seen before and the glosso is taking over all the ground space it can get its roots into. if you ask me, i think it may be time for a trimming. Any suggestions are greatly appreciated! Im going to do some more updates as soon as i start adding more plants. im still waiting on a "prom saver package" from Oceanaqua so im really excited about that. I've been dosing greg watson ferts as recommended by the thread in "water parameters" and everything seems to be growing very well.... too well if you ask me. i do 50 percent water changes weekly. Algae hasnt been a real issue at all. ive shortened the photo period and increased the amount of co2 into the tank....All is well! Looking forward to reporting my progress soon! enjoy and thanks for your comments and support! 


Best Regards, 



Sun Kim 

03/29/2006










04/10/2006:










04/21/2006:















































05/10/2006:


----------



## sunkyokim (Mar 12, 2006)

is my thread that boring?


----------



## bigtiger (May 8, 2006)

yes it is boring, just kidding


----------



## attack11 (May 5, 2006)

i wouldn't say it's boring, more like 'your tank can look like this with excellent hardware choices'. i hope i get mine looking as good as you have yours. how's that chiller doing? i'm thinking i might need to get one for summer. the temperature in my apt jumps into the 40c range on a hot/humid day if my ac isn't running; even with the ac it hovers around 25-30c most days.


----------



## sunkyokim (Mar 12, 2006)

the chiller might seem like overkill, but i really like it. it gets rid of all the temperature problems and with the weather in california during the summer, i think it was a good investment.


----------

